# kindle 2 Update is driving me crazy



## abdallahe (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,

So i have a kindle 2 and wanted to update it to the latest firmware. I followed the steps carefully on the Amazon website.
yet no luck, each time i copy the .bin file to the root directory- eject the kindle-go to the menu and find out that the update option is greyed out.
what makes me even more crazy is that when i connect the kindle again the .bin file is not longer there! although i make sure it's there before i disconnect the kindle.

Been trying this for over an hour :S

any help.. please


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

From what version to what version are you trying to update? (You can check your current version on the *Home -> Menu -> Settings* screen at the very bottom.)

Do you have any hacks (e.g. screen-saver or font) installed? If so, you will need to uninstall them first (assuming we're not talking about the very latest 2.5.x-compatible hacks from NiLuJe which should not require uninstalling). Again on the settings screen, if there is anything after the parenthesized numbers/letters in the firmware version number, you probably have a hack installed.

Are you positive you have downloaded the correct update file for you Kindle type (checking the serial number against their instructions)?


----------



## abdallahe (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello NogDog,

The current version is 2.0.4 and am trying to update to the latest on amazon website 2.5.7

I don't have any hacks installed. and yes i checked i chose the right file through the instructions on the update.

what do i do?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hmm...I'm not sure if you have to update to 2.3.x before you can do the 2.5.x updates or not? Anyone else know?

Other than that, if you have not tried already, you might want to re-download the update .bin file again just in case it got corrupted somehow in the prior download.

If all else fails, you may want to make use of the "contact us" button on the download page and talk to them to see if one of their technical people can detect any problem on your unit -- or answer the question as to whether they need to provide you the 2.3.x upgrade first.


----------



## abdallahe (Jan 8, 2011)

this is becoming weird..

I re downloaded the file as you suggested, but no hope

I contacted amazon and am waiting their reply..


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

abdallahe said:


> this is becoming weird..
> 
> I re downloaded the file as you suggested, but no hope
> 
> I contacted amazon and am waiting their reply..


Good luck. Hopefully it's something silly/stupid that has not occurred to either of us.


----------



## abdallahe (Jan 8, 2011)

One thing worth mentionins is:

When i transfer the .bin file and disconnect the cable then reconnect it - without going to the update menu- the file is still there in the root directory

but when i transfer the .bin file then go to menu-settings and find that the update option is greyed out, then i disconnect the cable and find the file gone from the root directory

why is that?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Purely a guess on my part would be that when you access that menu, it checks for an update file at that point, and any invalid (to it) file is deleted at that time. But again, that's just a guess.


----------



## abdallahe (Jan 8, 2011)

Amazon didn't give a sufficing answer, all they said i should call them and when i did (I'm out of USA), It always disconnects the call.

Urghh..


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

According to this page, your current version should not be the issue, as it says that you just need to be at at least 2.0.3.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

PS: If you have not yet tried, you might want to do a restart (Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Restart) and then try the whole install process again.


----------



## abdallahe (Jan 8, 2011)

Seriously am fed up.. tried everything you can imagine ...

any help with that please 

an patches or tools or whatever? ..


----------



## beejay3 (Jul 26, 2009)

I had this issue too...about 6 months ago, my K2 would not get the update.  I tried everything, so I contacted the Kindle CS by phone.  The first tech wasn't very helpful, so I called back and got another one.  This guy was fantastic!  He kept me informed by e-mail and phone and the resolution was a "new" (probably refurbished) K-2.  Even though mine was out of warrranty, there was no hesitation at all about sending me out a replacement.
Try calling or e-mailing again and if you're not happy with a particular techs response, either try later to get someone else or ask for a supervisor.  On the whole Customer Service is fantastic, so don't let one bad answer make you give up.  Good luck!


----------

